# Nuisance, aren't I?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

But-that aside, how do I delete a App from a Tablet? I cant get it to delete, and I've had problems since it installed.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

ceresone said:


> But-that aside, how do I delete a App from a Tablet? I cant get it to delete, and I've had problems since it installed.


Android

Settings

Apps

Remove the program


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank You!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

And those that have a Apple device like a iPad, all you do is keep your finger on the app icon,. They ALL start to *wiggle at that time*.
Then all you have to do is touch the X on the one you want to delete and a prompt will come up...... Delete or Cancel.
Touch Delete and that is it.
After that just touch the start up button and they stop that wiggling. LOL


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

arabian knight said:


> And those that have a Apple device like a iPad, all you do is keep your finger on the app icon,. They ALL start to *wiggle at that time*.
> Then all you have to do is touch the X on the one you want to delete and a prompt will come up...... Delete or Cancel.
> Touch Delete and that is it.
> After that just touch the start up button and they stop that wiggling. LOL


Now that is funny.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

I love how the Apple icons all start shaking. It's like they are scared that they'll be the one removed...


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine is loaded with undeletable bloat ware like the NFL hotline app. I can't get rid of it- it came with the phone and will die with the phone. Anything I up load myself on the tablet or phone can be deleted.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

where I want to said:


> Mine is loaded with undeletable bloat ware like the NFL hotline app. I can't get rid of it- it came with the phone and will die with the phone. Anything I up load myself on the tablet or phone can be deleted.


My suggestion is, if you can, to root the phone. The 3 cell phones we have in the house are rooted (two are also unlocked). No problems with removing or adding apps. Also if I get a hankering, I can run a custom rom or change other items in android. The two nexus phones (I have a nexus 4 and my wife uses a nexus 5) are the easiest as they come from google and have "vanilla" android on them for more of a "pure" android experience. With my 4 - I have it set up as a dual boot with Lollipop (android 5.0.1) and Ubuntu touch. Both work great. One is running clockworkmod recovery and the other is running a customized form of TWRP recovery. The third phone is an LG that is rooted (not unlocked) and it has some customizations as well. Any of the bloat that t-mobile put on that phone that isn't needed has been removed (Unfortunately I don't have a custom recovery on that phone). Any android tablets in the house have been rooted and unlocked too (and running custom OS/ROMS).

If you are curious about the rooting process - either do a google search for rooting xxxxx (replace the x's with your model of phone), OR as I did, go to xda developers - as it is a great community and if your phone can be rooted - you'll more than likely find the information there. 

Hope this helps, as I'm of the opinion that companies shouldn't put unneeded bloatware on a phone.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

sniper69 said:


> My suggestion is, if you can, to root the phone. The 3 cell phones we have in the house are rooted (two are also unlocked). No problems with removing or adding apps. Also if I get a hankering, I can run a custom rom or change other items in android. The two nexus phones (I have a nexus 4 and my wife uses a nexus 5) are the easiest as they come from google and have "vanilla" android on them for more of a "pure" android experience. With my 4 - I have it set up as a dual boot with Lollipop (android 5.0.1) and Ubuntu touch. Both work great. One is running clockworkmod recovery and the other is running a customized form of TWRP recovery. The third phone is an LG that is rooted (not unlocked) and it has some customizations as well. Any of the bloat that t-mobile put on that phone that isn't needed has been removed (Unfortunately I don't have a custom recovery on that phone). Any android tablets in the house have been rooted and unlocked too (and running custom OS/ROMS).
> 
> If you are curious about the rooting process - either do a google search for rooting xxxxx (replace the x's with your model of phone), OR as I did, go to xda developers - as it is a great community and if your phone can be rooted - you'll more than likely find the information there.
> 
> Hope this helps, as I'm of the opinion that companies shouldn't put unneeded bloatware on a phone.


Hopefully the "magic word" rooting will let me educate myself. Thank you.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

where I want to said:


> Hopefully the "magic word" rooting will let me educate myself. Thank you.


If you need any help with rooting your phone, if I can give a helping hand - I will.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

sniper69 said:


> If you need any help with rooting your phone, if I can give a helping hand - I will.


I did do some preliminary checking and mostly found people saying that the providers had made it no longer doable with a massive change (installing a much more basic platform?) first. So I'm still looking. I guess I have to learn enough to be confident of not making a mess.

Thank you for your generous offer.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

where I want to said:


> I did do some preliminary checking and mostly found people saying that the providers had made it no longer doable with a massive change (installing a much more basic platform?) first. So I'm still looking. I guess I have to learn enough to be confident of not making a mess.
> 
> Thank you for your generous offer.


A lot depends on the phone. Also in mention of providers - verizon is constantly sending updates - some updates may try to make the process harder. If it is a popular model of phone - then there are generally more people working on updates and ways of getting around what some providers try to do.
Rooting a phone isn't illegal, just like unlocking a phone isn't. The big thing is that with unlocking a phone (if you choose to go that route - and by unlocking I mean unlocking the bootloader) and the phone is still under warranty - then the warranty is technically void if the phone should break. (with rooting only it doesn't affect the phone warranty). 

If you want to send a PM with the model of phone you have - I can see if I can send some links via PM for your particular phone.


----------

